# probleme ouverture photo



## rost311 (25 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir a tous il m'arrive un truc bizarre je ne peut plus ouvrir tout les fichiers photo car il me dit " " l'élément x est utilisé par mac OS X et ne peut être ouvert " en même temps je n'ai plus de photo sur ma photothèque iphoto, c'est très important car énormément de photos de notre pitchou, alors si quelqu'un c'est résoudre ce problème je vous remercie énormément


----------



## Invité (25 Octobre 2011)

Et si tu re-démarre ?


----------

